# Medical Aromatherapy



## enidcandles (Jan 20, 2011)

_(spam removed)_


----------



## krissy (Jan 20, 2011)

unless any of us are doctors or some sort of other health professional licensed to be treating patients, none of us should do that anyways, regardless of what someone says is new, reformed or totally incorrect information.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 20, 2011)

What chart are you refering to? SMF does not own a chart though there are thousands of collective links to outside sources peppered about the forums. Links posted my thousands of individuals.

Any information found here is opinion only, the opinions of thousands of individuals to be exact. Feel free to invite Mr Watt to join our discussions if he is so inclined.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wait, I just noticed that link is to someone selling information. Pardon me, I did not notice at 1st glance this was spam. Your link has been removed. Nice try.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 20, 2011)

There really doesn't seem to be too much information unless you buy something


----------

